# Nipple, Elbow, 131 hole



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

My friend invited my out to go trolling around Nipple, Ellbow, 131 hole this saturday.Im hopinhg the weeather does screw it up. Whats been goin out there fishing wise?

Ive never been before way offshore fishing, all ive done is king mackeral fish, and I thik that is cool so Im thinking im going to love this.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The seas will probably be pretty choppy but as far as trolling goes, its often better if its a little rough.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Current forecast for Sat. is 3-5 ft. seas!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Going to be a tough day in my opinion. See my and tunapopper's posts in Blue Water Reports. Trolled all around the area yesterday with only a blackfin tuna to show for a rough day.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah im pissed itll proly get canceled, and moved to next week or so


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

The Nipple/131 was on fire a few weeks ago, but it's since cooled off considerably. I think people may still be pulling an occassional wahoo or BFT from there, but it's not packed with white marlin and dolphin like it was a few weeks ago. There was a rip that was about 10-15 miles southeast of the nipple that was on fire for the last couple weeks, but per Recess's last report in the offshore section, it was disappating as of yesterday....time to re-evaluate and find the fish again.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I still may try to go even though it looks like it will be another rough one.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Guys, Ive wanted to do this my whole life i FREAKED out when he invited me to go and now the weather sucks. :sick


----------

